# Установка iptables

## m.kamalov

Бодрого времени суток. Ситуация такая: есть тело на котором стоит gentoo 2007. Устанавливаю iptsbles, вываливается ошибка:

!!! ERROR: net-firewall/iptables-1.4.0-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3811:   Called src_compile

  iptables-1.4.0-r1.ebuild, line 146:   Called die

!!! failure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/iptables-1.4.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

В логе находится это же сообщение. Куда копать????

----------

## Azik

Все самое интересное осталось выше. На 20 строк выше!

----------

## m.kamalov

До этой строчки все ок:

make: *** [extensions/libxt_dccp.o] Error 1

----------

## KUV

Блин, ну как так можно...  :Smile:  Просто выложи /var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/iptables-1.4.0-r1/temp/build.log

----------

## sfx

и с какими юзами собираешь?...

----------

## m.kamalov

В общем накатил Gentoo2008 - проблем нет никаких.

----------

## smk

Собираю Айпитэйблесы, аналогичная проблема. 

```
i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -march=pentium4 -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -pipe -O2 -Wall -Wunused -I/usr/include -I/usr/include -Iinclude/ -DIPTABLES_VERSION=\"1.4.0\"  -DNO_SHARED_LIBS=1 -D_INIT=xt_dccp_init -c -o extensions/libxt_dccp.o extensions/libxt_dccp.c

In file included from /usr/include/asm/byteorder.h:59,

                 from /usr/include/linux/dccp.h:5,

                 from extensions/libxt_dccp.c:16:

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function ‘__cpu_to_le64p’:

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:46: error: ‘__force’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:46: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:46: error: for each function it appears in.)

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:46: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘__le64’

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function ‘__le64_to_cpup’:

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:50: error: ‘__force’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:50: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘__u64’

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function ‘__cpu_to_le32p’:

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:55: error: ‘__force’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:55: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘__le32’

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function ‘__le32_to_cpup’:

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:59: error: ‘__force’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:59: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘__u32’

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function ‘__cpu_to_le16p’:

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:63: error: ‘__force’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:63: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘__le16’

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function ‘__le16_to_cpup’:

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:67: error: ‘__force’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:67: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘__u16’

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function ‘__cpu_to_be64p’:

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:72: error: ‘__force’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:72: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘__be64’

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:72: error: expected ‘;’ before ‘__swab64p’

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function ‘__cpu_to_be32p’:

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:81: error: ‘__force’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:81: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘__be32’

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:81: error: expected ‘;’ before ‘__swab32p’

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h: In function ‘__cpu_to_be16p’:

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:89: error: ‘__force’ undeclared (first use in this function)

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:89: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘__be16’

/usr/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:89: error: expected ‘;’ before ‘__swab16p’

make: *** [extensions/libxt_dccp.o] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 *

 * ERROR: net-firewall/iptables-1.4.0-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2812:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake COPT_FLAGS="${CFLAGS}" ${myconf} CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "${diemsg}"

 *  The die message:

 *   failure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/iptables-1.4.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/iptables-1.4.0-r1/temp/environment'.

 *

 * Messages for package net-firewall/iptables-1.4.0-r1:

 *

 * ERROR: net-firewall/iptables-1.4.0-r1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 2812:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake COPT_FLAGS="${CFLAGS}" ${myconf} CC="$(tc-getCC)" || die "${diemsg}"

 *  The die message:

 *   failure

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/iptables-1.4.0-r1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-firewall/iptables-1.4.0-r1/temp/environment'.

```

Помойму где то тут подвох.

----------

## smk

Ни у кого таких проблем не возникало? Это на 2008, чистой системе.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

CFLAGS покажи

----------

## smk

```
CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -mfpmath=sse -msse2 -mmmx -fomit-frame-pointer -fforce-addr -pipe -O2"
```

----------

## smk

В общем не знаю в чем уж там была проблема, но net-firewall/iptables-1.4.0-r1 никак не собирались. Замаскированный пакет net-firewall/iptables-1.4.1.1 собрался абсолютно без вских проблем.

----------

